# Official Blindfold Algorithm List



## pjk (Aug 24, 2006)

Hello,
I'd like to get a large list of Blindfold algorithms. Please post all the ones you know here, for simple tricks, to the more difficult stuff. Please post the alg. and what it will do (or post a diagram [preferred]). Diagrams will be added overtime as they are created. I will edit this post as we go. If you are going to add more algs after you have posted once, please create a new reply so I know that you added more. Thanks

*Official Blindfold Algorithm List*
This was compiled from the Yahoo blindfold cubing group. Please note that the names are "discoverers" but the first person to suggest it (From Macky's site).

Corner Permutation:
3-cycles:
RB'RF2R'BRF2R2 (1 2 3) PLL
(L2 U) [B2 U']x2 (L2 U) (B2 U B2 U') (3 1 8) Brent Morgan
UL2UR2 U'L2UR2U2 (1 6 5) Ron van Bruchem
U'R2UR2UF2U'R2U'R2UF2 (1 3 6) Ron van Bruchem
Two 2-cycles:
RBLB'R'FB'RF'L'FR'F'B' (1 2)(3 4) PLL
U2RLU2R'L'F'B'U2FB (1 3)(2 4) PLL
[RB'R'B]x3 (1 3)(2 7) Dror Vomberg
L2-(L'BLB')x3-(FR'F'R)x3-L2 (1 5)(2 6) Masayuki Akimoto
(L' B') (R' F R F')*3 (B L) (1 5)(2 6) Stefan Pochmann
L2-(RB'R'B)x3-(R'BRB')x3-L2 (1 6)(2 5) Masayuki Akimoto
Four 2-cycles:
(RB'R'B)x3-(LF'L'F)x3-(L'BLB')x3-(FR'F'R)x3 (1 5)(2 6)(3 7)(4 8) Masayuki Akimoto

Edge Permutation:
3-cycles:
RU'RURURU'R'U'R2 (2 4 1) PLL
MD2M'D2 (1 11 9) Middle Edges
ERE'R2ERE' (1 7 12) ELL
5-cycles:
R2B2R2UR2B2R2U (1 3 2 4 11) Macky Makisumi
(R2U)^2 (1 4 3 2 12) pathfinder_netstorm
Two 2-cycles:
RL'U2RLF'B'U2FB (1 3)(2 4) PLL (can be done on all layers)
x'FRU'R'UDR'DU'R'URD2x (1 4)(2 3) PLL
z'FRUR'U'F'-F'L'U'LUFz (4 8)(7 12) ELL
(M' y M' D M (D2 y') M D) (3 4)(9 12) Stefan Pochmann

Edge Orientations:
M' U M' U M' U2 M U M U M U2 (1 3) ELL/CF
(M'U)*4 (MU)*4 (1 2 3 4) ELL
R2 D' (R2M2) (M'U)*4 (R2M2) D R2 (1 2 3 4)
ERERERER'ERERERER' (4 7 8 12) Ron van Bruchem
(M'U)*4 (2 3 9 11) Dror Vomberg
F D F D' (EF')*4 D F' D' F' (5 6 7 8) Chris Hardwick
[RBR'U]x5 (1 2 3 4 6 11) Brent Morgan, Joel, Macky Makisumi
(l U l' U) * 5 (1 2 3 4 5 9) Joel
(DwDRwR)*3 (1 3 5 6 7 8 9 11) Macky Makisumi
(M2U)(rR)(dD)(rR)(dD)(rR)(uM2)y2 Pedro

Corner orientations:
Ux R'DRFDF' Uy FD'F'R'D'R Uy' Ux' Olly
R'D'LDRD'L'DUL'UR2U'LUR2U2 (2 5) Richard Carr
(R'U2RUR'UR) U2 (L2U'F'BL2FB'U'L2)
(R'U2RUR'U'RUR'UR) (F2U'LR'F2RL'U'F2)
(LU2L'U'LU'L') (R'U2RUR'UR)
(F2 L F2 L') (U2 R U' R' F2 R' F2) (R U')
(F' D2 F R' U2 R) * 2
(L' U' L U' L' U2 L) (R U R' U R U2 R') (3 2) Stefan Pochmann
z Lx U'R'URU'R'U Ly U'RUR'U'RU Ly' Lx' z' Macky Makisumi

-Simul Block Algorithms
!DFL Target D Turn Metric
M Block L'U'LF2R'DR'D'R2F2 13q, 10f
M Flip y'F2rRUR'UR'F2rF'RU2r2y 17q, 13f
E Block xU'R'U'R2UDR'U'RD'R2U2x' 13q, 12f
E Flip x'U2(r2)UB'U'(r2)U2(B'U'BU)x 15q, 11f

-DFL Target L
M Block zU'R'U'R2UDR'U'RD'R2U2z' 15q, 12f
M Flip (l2)U2LF'L'U2(l2)F'R'FR 15q, 11f
E Block z'RU'R'U'RUR'F'RUR'U'R'FRz' 15q, 15f
E Flip z'(r2)U2R'FRU2(r2)FLF'L'z 15q, 11f

+DFL Target F
M Block y'RU'R'U'RUR'F'RUR'U'R'FRy 15q, 15f
M Flip y'(r2)U2R'FRU2(r2)FLF'L'y 15q, 11f
E Block z'RUR'F2LD'LDL2F2z 13q, 10f
E Flip z'F2rRUR'UR'F2rF'RU2r2z 17q, 13f

Other BLD stuff:
Macky talking about BLD CP cycling:
http://games.groups.yahoo.com/group/speeds...be/message/9287
Richard Carr's not-even-Intermediate Method Algorithms
Mackys BLD Guide


----------



## pjk (Aug 27, 2006)

Added a bunch of algs.


----------



## pjk (Oct 2, 2006)

How to solve big cubes BLD, by Chris Hardwick here:
http://s12.invisionfree.com/rubiks/index.php?showtopic=207


----------



## dbeyer (Oct 31, 2006)

-Simul Block Algorithms
!DFL Target D Turn Metric
M Block L'U'LF2R'DR'D'R2F2 13q, 10f 
M Flip y'F2rRUR'UR'F2rF'RU2r2y 17q, 13f 
E Block xU'R'U'R2UDR'U'RD'R2U2x' 13q, 12f
E Flip x'U2(r2)UB'U'(r2)U2(B'U'BU)x 15q, 11f

-DFL Target L
M Block zU'R'U'R2UDR'U'RD'R2U2z' 15q, 12f
M Flip (l2)U2LF'L'U2(l2)F'R'FR 15q, 11f 
E Block z'RU'R'U'RUR'F'RUR'U'R'FRz' 15q, 15f 
E Flip z'(r2)U2R'FRU2(r2)FLF'L'z 15q, 11f 


+DFL Target F
M Block y'RU'R'U'RUR'F'RUR'U'R'FRy 15q, 15f 
M Flip y'(r2)U2R'FRU2(r2)FLF'L'y 15q, 11f
E Block z'RUR'F2LD'LDL2F2z 13q, 10f
E Flip z'F2rRUR'UR'F2rF'RU2r2z 17q, 13f

Check out these algs, I try to use them to fix the parity. It's possible to use this alg set after the Orientation steps of a BLD 3-cycle method to fix the parity. Or it can be used at the start of a 2-cycle method to fix the parity.

I'll not go into detail as to how to apply them. But, I see power to them. Maybe somebody else will too. If anybody is curious, ask me, contact me at dbeyer816[at]yahoo[dot]com


----------



## pjk (Jan 25, 2007)

We will be posting some up as they come. I need to add yours you listed awhile back.

Pat


----------



## joshtbuff (Apr 12, 2007)

what happened to that 2 cycle list?


----------



## dbeyer (May 7, 2007)

http://dbeyer.110mb.com/printables.html

also look in the how-to section for a list of the conjugations of PLL that I use (derived from simul block). They are all found in the big cube blindfolded thread posted by myself.


----------



## dChan (Jun 1, 2007)

I found this 8 edge flipping algorithm when I was messing around with my cube. It flips edges on the F and B faces. It can also be modified to do only R and L edges or U and D edges.

[R L F B U D] x 2


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 2, 2007)

Macky recommends to do that alg like this, making execution a bit easier:
(r R d D)x3

where lowercase letters mean a double layer turn.

They're the same alg, just a different way to execute them.

I also developed some interesting variations of this alg too:
flip top 2 layers:
M2 u (l L u U)x2 l L U M2

flip bottom 2 layers:
M2 d (r R d D)x2 r R D M2

where lowercase letters mean a double layer turn.

Chris


----------



## dChan (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cmhardw_@Jun 1 2007, 04:24 PM
> * Macky recommends to do that alg like this, making execution a bit easier:
> (r R d D)x3
> 
> ...


 Those are great algs! Now I can do EO a bit faster when the setup is easy or no setup is required.


----------



## Joël (Oct 12, 2007)

I found this alg recently. It's quite fast; did it in 1.93 seconds. Twist UFR URB UBL:

R U (R2 U' R2 U) (R U R' U') R U R U (R U' R' U)


----------



## Joël (Oct 17, 2007)

Flip 4 edges in the E layer;

(RUR'F') * 3 E2 (RUR'F') * 3 E2


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 18, 2007)

Joël said:


> I found this alg recently. It's quite fast; did it in 1.93 seconds. Twist UFR URB UBL:
> 
> R U (R2 U' R2 U) (R U R' U') R U R U (R U' R' U)



Hey Joël, that is a nice alg. How did you find it? The reason I ask is that I am curious if there is a maybe slightly less optimal version of it that is also supercube friendly, since I would need something that flips corners on the bigger cubes BLD before I have solved the centers.

Nice alg though, I will definitely try to learn it for 3x3. If you have any ideas on how to make it supercube friendly that would be neat for bigger cubes!

Chris


----------



## Johannes91 (Oct 18, 2007)

This is supercube friendly:

R U' L' U u R2 u' R2 U2 L U' R U'


----------



## Joël (Oct 18, 2007)

cmhardw said:


> Hey Joël, that is a nice alg. How did you find it? The reason I ask is that I am curious if there is a maybe slightly less optimal version of it that is also supercube friendly, since I would need something that flips corners on the bigger cubes BLD before I have solved the centers.
> 
> Nice alg though, I will definitely try to learn it for 3x3. If you have any ideas on how to make it supercube friendly that would be neat for bigger cubes!
> 
> Chris



I am glad you like it. I found it with Acube . No idea how to make it supercube friendly... Sorry 

Johannes' alg is optimal btw.. Not sure if you'd like those u moves on a 4x4, though...


----------



## Joël (Oct 18, 2007)

Chris,

Since you asked for a supercube friendly alg for this case, I spent some time searching for an algorithm, and this is what I could find after playing around with the RU'R'U move for a while:

(F' U' F2 R' F' R2 U' R' U2)* 2

18 moves.. same as the other alg. Maybe not the fastest alg... But it works . 

Edit: It's executes pretty nicely on a 3x3, actually.. Sub3 after a few tries .
Edit2: In case you wonder how I found this, I basically used RU'R'U repeatedly, putting cuberotations between them: (RU'R'U xy) * 6. Then I rewrote it without the cube rotations.


----------



## shelley (Oct 19, 2007)

One I discovered while messing around with COLL:

B (R U R' U')x3 B' (1 5)(2 6)

Can be also used for (4 8)(2 6) if you switch B and B'


----------



## KConny (Oct 19, 2007)

Great alg Shelly, much easier to setup than E-perm. Thanks.


----------



## Joël (Oct 22, 2007)

Ok.. I am pretty sure everybody will like this alg:

((R U R' U)(R U R' U2)) * 2


----------



## Lucas Garron (Oct 23, 2007)

Joël said:


> Ok.. I am pretty sure everybody will like this alg:
> ((R U R' U)(R U R' U2)) * 2


 There's a nice one?    









These were the best I could come up with...

R2U'R2 M2'U'M2'U2'M2'U'M2'U2' R2UR2 (=R2U'r2U'M2'U2'M2'U'M2'U2'R2UR2)
L'U'LU'L'U2L RUR'URU2R' RU'R'URU'R'URU'R'U (=L'U'LU'L'U2L RUR'URUR'URU'R'URU'R'U)
zL'ULBU'B'D2BUB'L'U'LD2z', zR'U'RL'ULD2L'U'LR'URD2z' and other variations on that (such as moving the D2 to the beginning of the commutator.

This will make BLD



so much more fun.


----------



## Joël (Oct 23, 2007)

Lucas Garron said:


> There's a nice one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Something tells me that you didn't use Acube and search for 2-gen algs.


----------



## Joël (Oct 23, 2007)

I also found an interesting 3 cycle of corners, might be useful. I didn't post it yesterday, because I didn't like the triggers, but I've been using it a few times today, and my hand are getting used to it... It's not a bad alg, actually:

(R'F' R2 F R) U2 (R'F' R2 F R) U2

You can replace the U2's with U/U' or U'/U to cycle other corners of course, it's a commutator. (R'F' R2 F R) basically inserts a corner into the U layer, swapping DFR and UFR with some side-effects.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Oct 28, 2007)

> (R'F' R2 F R) U2 (R'F' R2 F R) U2



(CP) I use R2'UL2'UR2U'L2'UR2'U2R2' and inverse.

(EO) Then there's a fantastic UF&UR flipper I found in URr: RU'R'UR2U2'r'R'U'RUrU2'R2 

(EP) Then there's a gazillion pseudo-Allans. Like R2URUR2'U'R'U'R'U2R' and U'R'U'R2URURU2'R' and R'U'RURURU'R'U' and FUFUFU'F'U'F'U' and R2URURU'R'U'R'U'R' and R'U'R2URURU2'R'U' and...


----------



## Kenneth (Nov 1, 2007)

I just found this three cycle edges:

R U R U R U R' U' R' U' R2

Must be useful for advanced cyclists =)


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 1, 2007)

Kenneth said:


> I just found this three cycle edges:
> 
> R U R U R U R' U' R' U' R2
> 
> Must be useful for advanced cyclists =)



Bicyclers?

And yes, it is.
**cough!**R2URURU'R'U'R'U'R'**cough!**look at the previous post**cough!** 

I need to learn a few more move-cancelling conjugates...


----------



## Kenneth (Nov 2, 2007)

Hehe, I newer read it, was to many posts in this thread for me to start to look if my alg already was in it


----------



## jerjero (Nov 10, 2007)

M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U' M2(H perm) 
(1-3)(2-4)


----------



## Pedro (Nov 10, 2007)

jerjero said:


> M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U' M U2(H perm)
> (1-3)(2-4)



?  didn't get it...


----------



## tim (Nov 10, 2007)

Pedro said:


> jerjero said:
> 
> 
> > M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U' M U2(H perm)
> ...



M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U' *M2* U2
is correct. cp(13)(24)


----------



## jerjero (Nov 12, 2007)

Pedro said:


> jerjero said:
> 
> 
> > M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U' M U2(H perm)
> ...




correction it is M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U' M2 U2
yeah it is CP (13) (24)


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 12, 2007)

It is also Edge Permutation (13)(24)!


----------



## Kenneth (Nov 16, 2007)

I just found an alg for a troublesome parity (2 cycle, URF and ULF swaps and orients, UR and UL swaps).

R' U R U' R' U L' U' L U' F2 R' F2 R2 

You can solve the same case by doing S' L' S (N-PLL) S' L S but this is shorter and the alg is nice.

Inverse, mirror or mirror inverse will do the same job.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 16, 2007)

Kenneth said:


> I just found an alg for a troublesome parity (2 cycle, URF and ULF swaps and orients, UR and UL swaps).
> 
> R' U R U' R' U L' U' L U' F2 R' F2 R2
> 
> ...


Are you serious? R2B2U2LU2R'U2RU2F2RF2L'B2R2
(Don't tell me you don't know that alg. 

Edit: Not that your alg is bad. Interestingly, it starts like the "RURUR'F'U'F..." N.


----------



## malcolm (Nov 18, 2007)

(R2U2)*3
(RUR'F)*5

I use the 6 flip alot, but hardly ever the first one. Still, its easy to learn.
Sorry, just realised 6 flip is another alg from a different angle.


----------



## Suraimu (Nov 18, 2007)

(U R' U' R)(M U M U M U M U)(R' U R U')
(R' U R U')(M' U M' U M' U M' U)(U R' U' R)

When add some Setup. An inverse edge change.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 18, 2007)

Suraimu said:


> (U R' U' R)(M U M U M U M U)(R' U R U')
> (R' U R U')(M' U M' U M' U M' U)(U R' U' R)
> 
> When add some Setup. An inverse edge change.


You've got a few redundant moves there...

RU'R' U'M'U'M'U'M'U'M' RUR' or so...
U'RU'R' U'M'U'M'U'M'U'rUR'U
U'l'B U'M'U'M'U'M'U'M' B'lU


----------



## Karthik (Nov 18, 2007)

Suraimu said:


> (U R' U' R)(M U M U M U M U)(R' U R U')
> (R' U R U')(M' U M' U M' U M' U)(U R' U' R)


Nice ones.
How do you do M U?
For me M' U is very fast but M U is very slow.
So instead of (U R' U' R)(M U M U M U M U)(R' U R U'), I would do (U L U' L')(M' U M' U M' U M' U)(L U L' U')


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 19, 2007)

4 edge cycle. U M2 U2 M2 U. just a little modification of the H perm 

also the previous CO alg that flips 4 of RUR'F i found an alg a long time ago but it's a better way. it's basically just an Inverse better for speedcubing.
FRUR' *5


----------



## KConny (Nov 19, 2007)

I discoverd an alg during an actual solve: M' U2 M2 U2 M'.


----------



## Johannes91 (Nov 19, 2007)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> 4 edge cycle. U M2 U2 M2 U.


That's two 2-cycles.


----------



## malcolm (Nov 21, 2007)

U2M2U2M2 is faster, less moves. Its actually the same as yours, but you had the M2 at the end as M' twice at the beginning and start.


----------



## Suraimu (Dec 9, 2007)

[R U' R' U]x3 [R' U R U']x3 2 Pair


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 9, 2007)

It's a lot easier to do R2 H-perm U2 R2.


----------



## Suraimu (Dec 9, 2007)

Yes. I know use H-Perm But this Alg is very slow and trouble.
I don't think my alg is difficult.


----------



## philkt731 (Dec 9, 2007)

Suraimu said:


> Yes. I know use H-Perm But this Alg is very slow and trouble.
> I don't think my alg is difficult.


H perm slow and troublesome????? no way...

(R' F R F')x3 (F' R F R') x3

Also, What is the alg for switching UFL-DFL and UFR-DFR?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 9, 2007)

At least do something like a commutator (I thought of F2DaBDa'F2DaB'Da').

But really, I'd do r2 U' M2' U2' M2' U' M2' U2' R2...


----------



## Erik (Dec 9, 2007)

I found:
M2 E M2 E' (RLFB)*3


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 10, 2007)

masterofthebass said:


> It's a lot easier to do R2 H-perm U2 R2.


 
So that would become:
U2 R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R U2 R2 U2 R2


----------



## dlzcy (Dec 18, 2007)

I like [R U' R' U]x3 [R' U R U']x3 2 Pair


----------



## Kenneth (Jan 18, 2008)

Possibly already in use but a nice double 2-cycle:

M U M U' M' U M' U'

Binary: 00 01 10 11

M--> XX <--U

0 = clockwise
1 = counter clockwise.

Do leftmost bit first


----------



## Stefan (Mar 5, 2008)

Flip all U and D edges:
(Rry)6

From:
http://www.math.rwth-aachen.de/~Mar...ey__Language_in_Rubik's_Cubic_Compendium.html


----------



## KConny (Mar 5, 2008)

Stefan: I wanted to post (RrBb)*3 a couple of days ago, but found that (DwDRwR)*3 is already in the first post.They are all really the same alg, right?


----------



## fanwuq (Mar 6, 2008)

my algs:
CP: lars v's A perms and their reflections.
EP: Erik's M trigger U, Z, and H perms.
CO: 1/sune from left hand, sune from right hand.
2/inverse of that
3/triple sune, H perm, U2
4/sune,U, U perm,U
5/ other COLL-PLL combos.
EO: macky's BLD EO


----------



## fanwuq (Mar 9, 2008)

For CO, I do color neutral and it always turns out to be COLL cases on opposite layers and setup with xyz turns. Macky apparently did not like this idea, but I don't see why it won't work.
">I do CO color neutral.

You mean replacing U/D with, for example, F/B? So you would change the
restriction on the set-up moves when solving the permutation?

>There is always a face-pair that you can do COLL without any setup.

Is this easy to prove?

-macky"

Perhaps he didn't understand my confusing explanation. Don't change set up restrictions, simply do xyz as set up for CO only.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Mar 9, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> >There is always a face-pair that you can do COLL without any setup.
> 
> Is this easy to prove?
> 
> ...


It's not easy to prove. In fact, it's impossible.
That's because there's an easy disproof. 

U R U2 R U R2 U2 L' D' R F'

EDIT:
Wow, I was silly. There's a REALLY easy disproof: U L2 U' B R2 B' U L2 U' B R2 B'


----------



## fanwuq (Mar 9, 2008)

ok, but in cases that it happen, i'm allowed to do that right?


----------



## fanwuq (Mar 9, 2008)

wow, that scramble is so weird! I don't think that kind of situation is very common. I suppose I can memorize more algorithms for weird cases. So it's not always, but most of the time?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Mar 9, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> wow, that scramble is so weird! I don't think that kind of situation is very common. I suppose I can memorize more algorithms for weird cases. So it's not always, but most of the time?


19/27 of the time. (70.37%)

Now I wanna see a simple explanation for that (i.e. why we can treat CO on the axes as independent).
Hey, does this apply to center permutation orientation definition schemes? Hmm...


----------



## fanwuq (Mar 10, 2008)

I realized that 
U R U2 R U R2 U2 L' D' R F'
isn't too bad, You can do opposite side sunes and do headlights on another face. Now is there a case where you have to applied 4 algorithms to solve CO?


----------



## Blue Transaparent (Mar 14, 2008)

Is this useful?

Corner Orientation (1 2 4)
(L2 D' L U2 L' D L U2 y' L' B L F L' B' L)

and mirror alg on opposite side.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Mar 14, 2008)

Blue Transaparent said:


> Is this useful?
> 
> Corner Orientation (1 2 4)
> (L2 D' L U2 L' D L U2 y' L' B L F L' B' L)
> ...


Come on! At least do Niklas + A: R'ULU'RU'L'U'x'RU'RD2R'URD2R2x
I prefer RUR'URU2R'U2 R2U'R'U'R2URURU2R

To answer your question: Cumbersome, includes a y rotation, and here lefthanded (bad for a majority of cubers, I think - and I don't even like that Headlights alg right-handed). But it is usable; keep trying stuff like this, and you may find some great compounds (that's how I found my V)!


----------



## Stefan (Mar 30, 2008)

Long but easy and fast cycle UB-DR-UR:
(U R2' U' R2)*5

Maybe known already, but new to me.


----------



## joey (Mar 30, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> Long but easy and fast cycle UB-DR-UR:
> (U R2' U' R2)*5
> 
> Maybe known already, but new to me.



Or: y R U R' U M' U2 M U R U' R' y'


----------



## Johannes91 (Mar 30, 2008)

joey said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > Long but easy and fast cycle UB-DR-UR:
> ...



Or: [S D2 S', U]


----------



## Stefan (Mar 30, 2008)

How fast can you do those?


----------



## joey (Mar 30, 2008)

4.48 for your alg
2.08 for mine
I'm not too warmed up though.


----------



## Stefan (Mar 30, 2008)

5.07 for mine? Are you kidding me? My grandma could beat that! I got 2.02 with mine with a not so good cube, average maybe 2.2-2.5.


----------



## joey (Mar 30, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> 5.07 for mine? Are you kidding me? My grandma could beat that! I got 2.02 with mine with a not so good cube, average maybe 2.2-2.5.


I got a sub-5 now  I dunno, maybe it jsut doesn't suit my style, or maybe I'm executing it horribly. What about my alg?

ps: 3.76 is my best for yours anow


----------



## Stefan (Mar 30, 2008)

Doing mine, do you ever let go of the cube? You shouldn't. And notice the directions of those R turns.

Have tried your alg, but can't do it fast. That's why I emphasized mine's "easy". Yours isn't. I'd have to practice it quite a bit first to get fast with it, I believe.


----------



## joey (Mar 30, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> Doing mine, do you ever let go of the cube? You shouldn't. And notice the directions of those R turns.
> 
> Have tried your alg, but can't do it fast. That's why I emphasized mine's "easy". Yours isn't. I'd have to practice it quite a bit first to get fast with it, I believe.


I have a feeling I know how you execute it know. Can you time my alg please?


----------



## Stefan (Mar 30, 2008)

Ok maybe I underestimated myself, got a 1.94 with yours now.

1.90
1.77


----------



## joey (Mar 30, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> Ok maybe I underestimated myself, got a 1.94 with yours now.
> 
> 1.90
> 1.77




I do like your alg now, now that I understand how to perform it better. But during a BLD solve, I would probably still go with my alg, because it fits in with all my other algs better. (but I nay switch, we shall see)

ps: my best is 1.98 with mine so far


----------



## Johannes91 (Mar 30, 2008)

I did [M' U2 M, D] in 1.61, not sure how long the cube rotations would take. But that's what I'd use in a BLD solve.

Several 2.0x for Stefan's alg.

First try 1.57 for Joey's alg, without the y and y'.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Mar 30, 2008)

Come on, you people!
U2' R' U' R U R U R U' R' U 

Inverse is also nice: U'RUR'U'R'U'R'URU2'

(And yes, I would use these during an actual BLD solve.)

EDIT: Faster: U2 R' U' R U R U R U' R' U (Why did I forget to correct that?)


----------



## joey (Mar 30, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> Come on, you people!
> U2' R' U' R U R U R U' R' U
> 
> Inverse is also nice: U'RUR'U'R'U'R'URU2'
> ...


You are my saviour 

1.98 first try
1.68
1.61
1.48


----------



## Nghia (Apr 2, 2008)

I found this while playing with my cube [R2U2]x3 (13)(78)


----------



## malcolm (May 3, 2008)

M2 U R2 U2 r2 M' U2 M' R2 U M2
(M' U)*2 M2 U (M' U)*2 M' U2 M' U


----------



## Zava (May 7, 2008)

I don't know if somebody posted this one before.
4 edge orientation on M slice
(F'L'F) (U'M*4) (F'LF)
or, if you prefer UM' rather than U'M:
(BLB') (UM'*4) (BL'B')
and if you don't like the B-L setups
(F'L'F) (M'U*4) (F'LF)


----------



## Lucas Garron (May 7, 2008)

Zava said:


> I don't know if somebody posted this one before.
> 4 edge orientation on M slice


Well, there are lots of setups... My favorites:
U'RUR' M'U'M'U'M'U'M'U' RU'R'U
U'RU'R' U'M'U'M'U'M'U'rUR'U


----------



## Karthik (May 8, 2008)

Since I prefer M'U, I would do,
ULU'L' M'UM'UM'UM'U LUL'U'


----------



## joey (May 14, 2008)

malcolm said:


> M2 U R2 U2 r2 M' U2 M' R2 U M2


Also:
R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U R2 U' R2
This is basically a domino alg.



malcolm said:


> (M' U)*2 M2 U (M' U)*2 M' U2 M' U


I prefer that alg reflected along R/L axis. (U becomes U')


----------



## Lucas Garron (May 14, 2008)

While we're at it:
I've turned this into an M2 alg for BU:

M' U M' U' M2 U' M' U' M' U' M' U2 M' U' M' U2 M' 

If you're one of those silly multi-BLD-WR-holder-like people who prefer M' U:
M' U' M' U M2 U M' U M' U M' U2 M' U M' U2 M'


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 12, 2008)

4x4 BLD alg
FUr

U2 x U2 r' D2 r U2 r' D2 r U2 x' U2 r2


----------



## Feanaro (Jun 12, 2008)

For orientation I used to use (M U)x2 M U2 (M' U)x2 M' U2. But now I use (M U)x3 M U2 (M U)x3 M. It took a while to get used to the M at the end but the execution is faster than the first.


----------



## tim (Jun 12, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> If you're one of those silly multi-BLD-WR-holder-like people who prefer M' U:
> M' U' M' U M2 U M' U M' U M' U2 M' U M' U2 M'



FU Lucas! 

But thanks for the nice algorithm .


----------



## Kenneth (Jun 22, 2008)

Orient two opposite dedges for 4x4x4:

Note: ra = r + l

r U2 ra' U2 r U2 r' U2 ra U2 r' U2 ... I think it's smooter to do on 4x4x4 than the usual MU alg.


----------



## Kenneth (Jun 27, 2008)

Kenneth said:


> Orient two opposite dedges for 4x4x4:
> Note: ra = r + l
> r U2 ra' U2 r U2 r' U2 ra U2 r' U2 ... I think it's smooter to do on 4x4x4 than the usual MU alg.



Same stuff but also swap the two dedges (PLL-parity) :

r U2 l D2 l' U2 M U2 r D2 r' U2 l'


----------



## Kenneth (Aug 18, 2008)

U-PLL 5x5x5 edge centres: ... also nice for super cubes

(x) l U' m U' r' U m' U' r U2 l' (x') ... cycles Ur -> Uf -> Ul -> Ur
(x) r' U m U l U' m' U l' U2 r (x') ... cycles Ur -> Ul -> Uf -> Ur

Z-PLL 5x5x5 edge centres:

m2 U f2 m2 f2 m2 U' m2 ... swaps Ur <-> Ub and Ul <-> Uf
m2 U' f2 m2 f2 m2 U m2 ... swaps Ur <-> Uf and Ul <-> Ub

A-PLL 5x5x5 corner centres:
(x') r U' r' l' U r U' l U r' U' r U r' (x) ... cycles Urf -> Ulb -> Urb -> Urf
(x') l' U l r U' l' U r' U' l U l' U' l (x) ... cycles Ulf -> Urb -> Ulb -> Ulf


----------



## Kenneth (Aug 24, 2008)

Another one that is useful for big cubes of any size. It orients two adjacent dedges (FU/LU) on 4x4x4 and also dedges with a gap on 5x5x5. On the bigger ones there are two dedges/side, you can do any of them using single layers or or both using double (if you are a little tricky with the first setup you can make it do one pair at FU/LU and one at FU/RU on 6x/7x using only two swaps =)

b' l2 r' D2 r l U' r' l' D2 r l U l b

At firts there are two set up turns and then a commutator + undo setup, the second setup merges with the first turn of the commutator (l2). The D2's does the swaps, one dedge at the time.


----------



## cubeRemi (Sep 7, 2008)

Is there someone who uses 5 cycles a lot for edges ??

I'd like to know some more 5 cycle algs.

Remi


----------



## Kenneth (Sep 9, 2008)

Maybe it is the most used alg, I don't know, I do not do BLD, but I find algs =) While at the void cube thing I found this:

2x(M' U' M U')

Useful for M2 or any edge cycle method.


----------



## Wacky (Nov 11, 2008)

Does anyone know of a good algorithm for the "pi" corner orientation for 3OP?


----------



## joey (Nov 11, 2008)

F (R U R' U')*2 F' R U R' U' M' U R U' r'


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Nov 11, 2008)

Meh, 2-gen wins: R U2 R' U' R U R2 U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U' R' U'


----------



## aegius1r (Nov 11, 2008)

F R' F' R2 U' R' F' U' F R U R'
I don't know if anyone had posted this alg, found out by myself
It looks like a weird T-perm..


----------



## joey (Nov 11, 2008)

Wierd, cos Ville just showed me
R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U'
Which again is almost identical


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Nov 11, 2008)

aegius1r said:


> F R' F' R2 U' R' F' U' F R U R'
> I don't know if anyone had posted this alg, found out by myself
> It looks like a weird T-perm..



Someone made a whole thread about that alg once.  It's good for Old (I punch myself here) Pochmann.


----------



## Kenneth (Dec 6, 2008)

Ville's 48.05 3x3x3 BLD WR:
F2 D' R2 U2 F2 U' B2 D' R2 D' B D' B L B' F2 D R' D2 L2 B2 (21f)


----------



## Kenneth (Dec 10, 2008)

I showed Ville this block of centres commutator:

U (y') r' E' r U2 r' E r U (y) .. the y's to make it fit with the following.

I said can you use it for BLD? and he said mabey, but the case is not that common.

Well, to make it fair I show the same stuff to the rest of you big BLD cubers.

Problem is that the alg, looking lika a single 2-cycle for real is a double 3-cycle (it does all U's). But it is possible to do the same using a double 2-cycle, like this:

l' d2 l r U' l' r' d2 l r U r' ... tweak it and it can do many cases.

Fine thing is that the latter works for all sizes, the first works only for 4x4x4 or it does more centres on 5x5x5, 6x6x6... (it's a 3-cycle blocks then)


----------



## Scigatt (Dec 13, 2008)

I don't know whether this is worth mentioning, but I picked this up from my beginner's method and I haven't spotted it in the thread. I may have missed it, though, and I did see the corner orient derived from it.

Ux{R'D2R,Uy}Ux'

This does a 3-cycle between any 2 U stickers and the B sticker of DLB.
(eg. {R'D2R,U'} does UFL->UFR->BDL->UFL). 

Ux{FD2F',Uy}Ux' does a similar thing with the L sticker of DLB.


----------



## joey (Dec 13, 2008)

Yeh, it's just a simple corner commutator! Good you found it yourself


----------



## Scigatt (Dec 13, 2008)

I didn't find it myself, it came from the beginner's solution I learned.


----------



## aegius1r (Jan 19, 2009)

(R U' R' U' R U'2 R' U')2 : LUB - RUB, RUF - RDF

Don't know if it's useful for you freestyle cuber..

And after add a z turn as setup : z (R U' R' U' R U'2 R' U')2 z'


Btw, is it possible to find 2-gen algorithms by cube explorer or any other programs?


----------



## blah (Jan 19, 2009)

aegius1r said:


> Btw, is it possible to find 2-gen algorithms by cube explorer or any other programs?



Yup. Cube Explorer and ACube are capable of finding n-gen algorithms. And it's quicker to find a 2-gen alg than a 6-gen one with either program in case you didn't know. I can't find slicing algs using Cube Explorer though.


----------



## aegius1r (Jan 19, 2009)

blah said:


> Yup. Cube Explorer and ACube are capable of finding n-gen algorithms. And it's quicker to find a 2-gen alg than a 6-gen one with either program in case you didn't know. I can't find slicing algs using Cube Explorer though.



Thanks, but...how? XD
I'm using cube explorer 4.30, and I can't figure out how to do it


----------



## tim (Jan 19, 2009)

aegius1r said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > Yup. Cube Explorer and ACube are capable of finding n-gen algorithms. And it's quicker to find a 2-gen alg than a 6-gen one with either program in case you didn't know. I can't find slicing algs using Cube Explorer though.
> ...



Don't define your cube completely, e.g. leave one corner blank.


----------



## blah (Jan 19, 2009)

Okay I've decided to throw all the CO algs I actively use here. Bear with it.

*2 corners flipped*
Annoying cases? Not anymore!
(R U'2 R U'2) (R U R' U) (R2 U R' U) (R2 U R' U)
(U R U'2 R U'2) (R U R' U) (R2 U R' U) (R2 U R')
(U R' U') (R'2 U' R2 U' R' U R' U'2) (R' U R' U'2 R')
(R' U') (R'2 U' R2 U' R' U R' U'2) (R' U R' U'2 R' U)

Cases you probably didn't know you knew
z Sune/Antisune z'
z' Sune/Antisune z

*3 corners flipped*
Sune
(R U R' U R U2 R') U' (R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2) U'
U' (R U R' U R U2 R') U' (R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2)
(R2 U R' U) (R U'2 R U'2) (R U R' U) (R2 U R' U) - optimal
U (R2 U R' U) (R U'2 R U'2) (R U R' U) (R2 U R') - optimal

Antisune
(R2 U'2) (R' U R' U'2) (R' U R' U') (R'2 U' R2 U' R' U R) - optimal
(R' U' R U' R' U2 R) U' (R'2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R') U'
(U' R2 U') (R' U R' U'2) (R' U R' U'2) (R' U R' U' R2) - optimal
(R2 U') (R' U R' U'2) (R' U R' U'2) (R' U R' U' R2 U') - optimal

3+1 (for these cases I AUF such that the oriented corner is on ULB)
(R U' R' U) (R' F R F') (R U' R' U) (R' F R F') - optimal
(R' F R F') (R U' R' U) (R' F R F') (R U' R' U) - optimal
(U2 R' U' R' U' R U R U) (R2 U R' U' R U R') - optimal
(R U' R' U R U') (R'2 U' R' U') (R' U R U R U'2) - optimal
(U R U R' U'2) (R U R' U') (R2 U'2 R'2 U' R2 U' R'2) - optimal
(R U' R' U) (R U'2 R' U R U) (R'2 U' R2 U' R'2 U2 R)

*4 corners flipped*
Double Sune
(R U' R) (U R U R' U' R' U') (R'2 U' R U R' U' R U' R') - optimal
either (U R U' R) (U R U R' U' R' U') (R'2 U' R U R' U' R U' R' U')
or (R U R' U) (R U' R' U) (R2 U R U R U' R' U') (R' U R') - optimal
I use either alg depending on my mood 

Pi
(R U) (R2 U' R'2 U' R2 U'2) (R'2 U' R' U R U'2 R' U) - optimal
(U R' U'2) (R U R' U') (R2 U'2 R'2 U' R2 U' R'2 U R) - optimal
(U2 R' U'2) (R U R' U') (R2 U'2 R'2 U' R2 U' R'2 U R U')
either (R' U'2) (R U R' U') (R2 U'2 R'2 U' R2 U' R'2 U R U) - optimal
or (U R U) (R2 U' R'2 U' R2 U'2) (R'2 U' R' U R U'2 R') - optimal
I use either alg depending on my mood 

Fake Sune
(R U2 R' U'2) (R U R' U') (R U2 R' U'2) (R U R' U') - optimal

Fake Antisune
(R U') (R' U2 R U2) (R' U R U') (R' U2 R U2) R' U - optimal

Weirdo 1
(R U R' U') (R U2 R' U'2) (R U R' U') (R U2 R' U'2) - optimal
U2 (R U R' U') (R U2 R' U'2) (R U R' U') (R U2 R') - optimal
U2 (R U' R' U R U'2 R') U2 (R U' R' U R U'2 R') - optimal
(R U' R' U R U'2 R') U2 (R U' R' U R U'2 R') U2 - optimal

Weirdo 2
(R U2 R' U' R U R') U'2 (R U2 R' U' R U R') U'2 - optimal
U'2 (R U2 R' U' R U R') U'2 (R U2 R' U' R U R') - optimal
(R' U R U') (R' U2 R U'2) (R' U R U') (R' U2 R U'2)* - optimal
U2 (R' U R U') (R' U2 R U'2) (R' U R U') (R' U2 R)* - optimal
* Note that these algs twist the DBR corner instead of the DFR corner like all the other algs do

When I say optimal, I mean 2-gen optimal, I don't know if these algs are 6-gen optimal, but I'm guessing most of them are.

Parentheses are not meant to indicate regrips, they're meant for easier learning of algs by "fingertrick groups". Most of these algs require at most one regrip. And there are lots of Air Jeffs and U'2s. I can't do left index-middle double triggers, but left index double flicks work fast enough for me. I also do right thumb followed by left index for some of the U'2s.

I can sub-2.5 on average for *every single one* of these algs, some are even sub-2, so they're not slow 

--------------------

Edit:
This is how CO works for me...
If more than 1 corner misoriented on U
1. Look at U, identify case. Place finger on affected D corner, if any.
2. z2 rotation, look at D, identify COLL case.
3. Don blindfold, orient D.
4. z2, orient U, done.

Why this way? I'm much more familiar with my COLL algs, so once I identify them, I execute them instantly. While executing them, I have time to think about the U layer alg which I may not be as familiar with.

I learned "all 4 directions" for most cases because AUF is something we unknowingly waste a lot of time trying to visualize, memorize, recall, and execute. How many times have you done some alg that starts or ends with some kind of U turn, and end up doing U3 instead of U', or U-pause-U, instead of U2, because you were *thinking* of the AUF? BLD is for braindeads.

Also, all those annoying cases with 2 corners misoriented on U (which are not COLL cases) are essential. This guarantees a one-look-at-U, one-look-at-D, no-funny-cube-rotations, minimal-AUFs CO system. With this system, the entire memorization + execution process of CO should easily be sub-10 with less than a week of practice. I found most of these algs yesterday and I'm averaging 11.xx now.

Oh, and...
If 1 corner misoriented on U
1. z2 rotation to D, identify case, take note of AUF and ADF.
2. Don blindfold, orient, z2, done.


----------



## aegius1r (Jan 20, 2009)

blah said:


> Okay I've decided to throw all the CO algs I actively use here. Bear with it.



nice job 


blah said:


> 3+1 (for these cases I AUF such that the oriented corner is on ULB)
> (R U' R' U) (R' F R F') (R U' R' U) (R' F R F') - optimal
> (R' F R F') (R U' R' U) (R' F R F') (R U' R' U) - optimal
> (U2 R' U' R' U' R U R U) (R2 U R' U' R U R') - optimal
> ...


those algs can also be replaced by the first two algs, while using y z and x' z' as setups
I solve those cases like that..
but I may switch  2gens are really fast


blah said:


> *4 corners flipped*
> Double Sune
> (R U' R) (U R U R' U' R' U') (R'2 U' R U R' U' R U' R') - optimal
> either (U R U' R) (U R U R' U' R' U') (R'2 U' R U R' U' R U' R' U')
> ...



and some other algs :
R U2 R' U2 R U R' U2 (D / D2 / D') R U2 R' U2 R U R' U2 (D' / D2 / D)
U2 R U2 R' U R U' R' (D / D2 / D') U2 R U2 R' U R U' R' (D' / D2 / D)
(U' R U R' U' R)3
(R' U R U' R' U)3


blah said:


> With this system, the entire memorization + execution process of CO should easily be sub-10 with less than a week of practice. I found most of these algs yesterday and I'm averaging 11.xx now.


I've used this system for a long time, and I can do avg 9 or 8 with it
but how about one alg for full CO cases?  (99 of them)


blah said:


> Oh, and...
> If 1 corner misoriented on U
> 1. z2 rotation to D, identify case, take note of AUF and ADF.
> 2. Don blindfold, orient, z2, done.


----------



## blah (Jan 20, 2009)

aegius1r said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > 3+1 (for these cases I AUF such that the oriented corner is on ULB)
> ...


There's a reason I switched to 2-gen, I really HATED identifying those stupid cube rotations  ALWAYS took me like 5 seconds or something just to identify the case, with these algs I just treat all 6 as separate cases and identify them in a glance  I can sub-2 with all these algs. Bet you can't with a cube rotation before and after 



aegius1r said:


> and some other algs :
> R U2 R' U2 R U R' U2 (D / D2 / D') R U2 R' U2 R U R' U2 (D' / D2 / D)
> U2 R U2 R' U R U' R' (D / D2 / D') U2 R U2 R' U R U' R' (D' / D2 / D)
> (U' R U R' U' R)3
> (R' U R U' R' U)3


Yeah, the 6-flips, been planning to learn them for a while now  Always lazy *sigh*



aegius1r said:


> I've used this system for a long time, and I can do avg 9 or 8 with it
> but how about one alg for full CO cases?  (99 of them)


I might if I'm crazy enough. One-look CO + 5-cycles just might be able to beat freestyle  That's super advanced 5OP... 2x2x2 BLD (or maybe even speed?!) just got a whole lot easier


----------



## aegius1r (Jan 20, 2009)

blah said:


> There's a reason I switched to 2-gen, I really HATED identifying those stupid cube rotations  ALWAYS took me like 5 seconds or something just to identify the case, with these algs I just treat all 6 as separate cases and identify them in a glance  I can sub-2 with all these algs. Bet you can't with a cube rotation before and after


No I can't  That's true
Probably I'm just too lazy to learn new algs.. I'll try 



blah said:


> aegius1r said:
> 
> 
> > I've used this system for a long time, and I can do avg 9 or 8 with it
> ...


5cycle CP is really advanced; I'll develop full CO first
but...well, I can't find an easy 7 or 8 flip alg...*sigh


----------



## blah (Jan 20, 2009)

aegius1r said:


> but...well, I can't find an easy 7 or 8 flip alg...*sigh



Considered color neutral CO?


----------



## aegius1r (Jan 21, 2009)

what ? Sry I don't understand..


----------



## blah (Jan 21, 2009)

aegius1r said:


> what ? Sry I don't understand..



I haven't had time to find a proof (or disproof) yet. But I *think* it's possible to have at most 6 (or fewer) misoriented corners if you are color neutral, i.e. choose the best setup move restriction groups among UDR2L2F2B2, U2D2RLF2B2 and U2D2R2L2FB.


----------



## aegius1r (Jan 21, 2009)

blah said:


> aegius1r said:
> 
> 
> > what ? Sry I don't understand..
> ...



oh I get it...but it doesn't seem good to chang setup moves while inspection
It waste few seconds thinking..instead of it I can already do 1 or 2 algs


----------



## aegius1r (Jan 23, 2009)

for triple-sune CO:
z R' (U R2 U' R2) (U' R' U R U R' U') (R2 U' R2 U) z'
I can do 2.5~2 with this

are there any faster one?


----------



## blah (Jan 23, 2009)

I just do an F' or B setup move then do either Headlights or Chameleon.


----------



## cubeRemi (Jan 29, 2009)

since I quit cubing I thought I'd post my 3x3 "method"/algs here:

it is a pure 3 cycle method. most of the algs are commutators, but you learn them like algs in order to do "permutation time attacks". 
it's a bit TuRBo like (lot of same cases), only more to learn and (I really think) faster. 
it's almost as few moves as pure freestyle, only you can do time attacks. 

corners, average number of setup moves: 15/14 or ~1.07

UBR>UFL>DBR l UR2UL’U’R2ULU2 l’ (11)
UBR>UFL>BRD y R’D’RU2R’DRU2 y’ (8)
UBR>UFL>RDB RDR’U2RD’R’U2 (8)
UBR>LFU>DBR y’ D2R’D’L2DRD’L2D’ y (9)
UBR>LFU>BRD x’ R’UL’U’RULU’ x (8)
UBR>LFU>RDB l D2 l’B’l D2l’ B (8)
UBR>FLU>DBR D2LDR2D’L’DR2D (9)
UBR>FLU>BRD x’U’L2URU’L2U l’ (8)
UBR>FLU>RDB BR’FRB’R’F’R (8)

UBR>DBR>UFL l U2L’U’R2ULU’R2U’ l’ (11)
UBR>DBR>LFU y’ DL2DR’D’L2DRD2 y (9)
UBR>DBR>FLU D’R2D’LD R2D’L’D2 (9)
UBR>BRD>UFL yU2R’D’RU2R’DR y’ (8)
UBR>BRD>LFU x’ UL’U’R’ULU’R x (8)
UBR>BRD>FLU l U’L2UR’U’L2U x (8)
UBR>RDB>UFL U2RDR’U2RD’R’ (8)
UBR>RDB>LFU B’ l D2 l’B l D2 l’ (8)
UBR>RDB>FLU R’FRBR’F’RB’ (8)

this + all the TuRBo cases: http://www.erikku.110mb.com/Tcorners.html
total is 36 cases.
note: these cases have fewer moves and fewer set up moves than the TuRBo cases.

edges, I don't know the number of set up moves, but its probably between 1.3 and 1.9

UF>UB>DF	U2M’U2M (4)
UF>UB>FD	U'MUMU2M'UM'U (9,10) y’ R’E’RU2 R’ERU2 y
UF>BU>DF	M'UM'UM'U2MUMU'M (11,12) - x' (U' M U' M') U2 (M' U M U') x
UF>BU>FD	y’ U'MU'R2UM'U'R2U2 y(9,12)

UF>DF>UB	M’U2MU2 (4)
UF>DF>BU	M'U'M'UM'U2MUMUM (11,12) - x' (U M' U' M) U2 (M U M' U) x
UF>FD>UB	UMUMU2M'UM'U' (9,10)
UF>FD>BU	y’ U2R2UMU'R2UM'U y (9,12)

+ all TuRBo cases: http://www.erikku.110mb.com/Tedges.html
total of 16 cases.

UF>DF>UR UMU2MU'M'U2M' (8,10)
UF>UR>DF MU2MUM'U2M'U'

UF>DF>UL U'MU2MUM'U2M'
UF>UL>DF MU2MU'M'U2M'U

would be nice to learn as well. oh and of course you need some basic and simple CO and EO algs that you already know.

CubeRemi


----------



## KJiptner (Jan 29, 2009)

aegius1r said:


> for triple-sune CO:
> z R' (U R2 U' R2) (U' R' U R U R' U') (R2 U' R2 U) z'
> I can do 2.5~2 with this
> 
> are there any faster one?





blah said:


> I just do an F' or B setup move then do either Headlights or Chameleon.



much more beautiful: R U' L' U (R' U') (R U R' U') (L U) (R U' R' U)

I think you should be able to sub 2 it.


----------



## aegius1r (Jan 30, 2009)

KJiptner said:


> aegius1r said:
> 
> 
> > for triple-sune CO:
> ...


well, I was using it before..
and I did 2~3 or more with this, so I decided to switch..


----------



## aegius1r (Apr 15, 2009)

I was just wondering why this would work..

(R' F R) (U M' U') (R' F' R) (U M U')

it's a edge 2-2 swap alg, but a commutator also


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jun 12, 2009)

Try (R U R' F)x5. It flips six edges 1,3,4,5,6,9


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 14, 2009)

At Jared's request:
4x4x4 supercube: (UFR UFL) (Ufr Ufl)
Alg: U (Rr)2 (Bb)2 (Rr) F (Rr)' (Bb)2 (Rr) F' D' f' D F2 D' f D F2 (Rr) L F' L' f' L F L' f

This is 26 turns counting written turns in the alg. There must be a shorter way to do this. Anyone have any ideas? I think it would be more interesting to allow the more general case of finding an alg that swaps any two corners and any two x-centers on a 4x4x4 supercube. I'll keep looking into it as well.

Chris


----------



## Kenneth (Dec 14, 2009)

Lw2 U2 r' U2 l U2 l' U2 (x) U2 l' U2 (Lw' R')

Nice execution in that one, it swaps opposite edges (parity).


----------

I have a look at your case Chris... ... ... or I would if I new your notation, (Rr) is that the same as Rw? I got a messed cube after doing them like that??

Tried it again, it was me, not your notation, got it the second time ^^

Hmm, maybe modify some R-PLLs? It may work...

Also long solution, it is possible to 3-cycle centres in one face, add a PLL-parity and a T-PLL.


3-cycle: r U (x') r U' l' U r' U' l U (x) U' r'
Shorter : Fw2 r2 U' l2 U r2 U' l2 U Fw2


----------



## martijn_cube (Dec 26, 2009)

Can anybody help me with finding 2 better algs for the ones i now have.

It's pretty easy, but is has to many setups of his own.
nr1: R2 F D2 (R’ U R) D2 (R’ U’ R ) F’ R2

Not to bad, but maybe there is a better one.
nr 2: F2 L2 (U R U’) L2 (U R’ U’) F2

thanks.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Dec 26, 2009)

martijn_cube said:


> Can anybody help me with finding 2 better algs for the ones i now have.
> 
> It's pretty easy, but is has to many setups of his own.
> nr1: R2 F D2 (R’ U R) D2 (R’ U’ R ) F’ R2
> ...



"nr1" is a classically bad case. I currently use L F' U2 F L' F' L U2 L' F

nr2: y'x' R U2 R D2 R' U2 R D2 R2


----------



## martijn_cube (Dec 27, 2009)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> martijn_cube said:
> 
> 
> > Can anybody help me with finding 2 better algs for the ones i now have.
> ...



I like nr2, i'm gonna use that one. I thought the cube rotations would be a bad thing but it's an easy one. thanks.
I'm not very good on your nr1 version.
I made two variations on your nr1 version. i think i like the second one the most although it has a B2 move it flows pretty good. it's also possible to do a cube rotation within the first one to get the better trigger.
y’ F R’ U2 (R F’ R’ F) U2 F’ R 

y’x U R’ B2 (R U’ R’ U) B2 U’ R


----------



## Sakarie (Jan 18, 2010)

Is there any complete collection of algorithms how to flip any edge together with DF? 

Right now I'm using only two algorithms, flipping adjecent and opposite edges in the U-layer; M'U'M'U'M'U'M'U2M'U'M'U'M'U'M' & R'U2R2UR'U'R'U2rURU'r .

What I want is to be able to flip any edge with the fastest algorithm or commutator. It might be setupmoves + one of these two, but if that's the fastest, then it's okey.


----------



## Joël (Mar 28, 2010)

Hey guys... Just found another alg for flipping all edges in the E layer.. Maybe someone is interested:

(R U R' F L' U L) E2 (L' U' L F' R U' R') E2

It's commutator, and once you see how it works, quite intuitive.

I'll probably never use it, but I like it because the inverse of P is also it's mirror .


----------



## Joël (Mar 30, 2010)

2 2 cycles of edges..

(R2 U' R' U')(R2 U' R' U')(R2 U R U)(R2 U R U)


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 12, 2010)

Not sure why this edge 2 flipper is not listed. I used a google search on this forum to see if anyone else had posted it, and the only reference to it was Sarah using it in this post to solve three sides of the cube, but she added two turns to the end of it that changed the effect.

I "discovered" this alg on my own at one point, after I'm sure it had already been found many times over by others. I'm starting to like it more and more though.

M' U M' U M' U M' U2 M' U M' U M' U M'

Chris


----------



## riffz (Apr 12, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> Not sure why this edge 2 flipper is not listed. I used a google search on this forum to see if anyone else had posted it, and the only reference to it was Sarah using it in this post to solve three sides of the cube, but she added two turns to the end of it that changed the effect.
> 
> I "discovered" this alg on my own at one point, after I'm sure it had already been found many times over by others. I'm starting to like it more and more though.
> 
> ...



I posted this thread a while ago after I found it myself. I agree with you though. It seems few people knew it and no one had really posted it anywhere:

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13333


----------



## Sir E Brum (Apr 12, 2010)

Flip of UL UB DF DB
M' U M' U M' U M' U


----------



## Escher (Apr 12, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> Not sure why this edge 2 flipper is not listed. I used a google search on this forum to see if anyone else had posted it, and the only reference to it was Sarah using it in this post to solve three sides of the cube, but she added two turns to the end of it that changed the effect.
> 
> I "discovered" this alg on my own at one point, after I'm sure it had already been found many times over by others. I'm starting to like it more and more though.
> 
> ...



I've known that for a while (I think it's on Erik Akkersdijk's old site?), it's very nice, but I use U' instead of U. PB is 1.43


----------



## Sakarie (Apr 13, 2010)

I've used ACube and tried both optimal, <RU>-optimal and <RULMF>-optimal, and sometimes other things. What this is is the, according to me, speedoptimal algorithms for all the three-cycles that CAN be solved with only <RU>, but they aren't necessary only <RU>.

I use UF as buffer, so EVERY CYCLE is starting with UF. When it says "UR UB", it's actually "UF->UR->UB->UF". I might have cnaged the algorithm without changing the move-count, so it might not be perfect.

If you have an algorithm faster than "mine", please post it instead. But make sure that it may be faster, and not only that you practised it very much, and never tried "mine". Of course it's not my algorithms, but at least respect the work and time I've spent.

The best three-cycles within <RU>

UR UB
· M2 u’ M’ u2 M’ u’ M2 (16q, 11f, 7s)
UR UL
· R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 (11q, 11f, 11s)
UR DR
· U R' U' R U R U R U' R' U2 (11q, 11f, 11s)
UR FR
· U2 R' U' R' U' R U R U R U (11q, 11f, 11s)
UR BR
· R U R U R U' R' U' R' U' (10q, 10f, 10s)
UB UR
· U’ R’ U R’ U’ R’ U’ R’ U R U R2 U (14q, 13f, 13s)
UB UL
· U R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R U' (14q, 13f, 13s)
UB DR
· y U M’ U2 M U y’ (8q, 7f, 5s)
UB FR
· U2 R' U' R' U' R2 U R U R (11q, 10f, 10s)
UB BR
· R U R U R2 U' R' U' R' U2 (11q, 10f, 10s)
UL UR
· R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' (11q, 11f, 11s)
UL UB
· M2 u’ M’ u2 M’ u’ M2 (16q, 11f, 7s)
UL DR
· r2 U’ M U2 M’ U’ r2 (16q, 11f, 7s)
UL FR
· R' U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R2 (11q, 11f, 11s)
UL BR
· R U R U R' U' R' U' R' U (10q, 10f, 10s)
DR UR
· U2 R U R' U' R' U' R' U R U' (11q, 11f, 11s)
DR UB
· y U’ M’ U2 M U’ y’ (8q, 7f, 5s)
DR UL
· r2 U M U2 M’ U r2 (16q, 11f, 7s)
DR FR
· U2 R U' R' U' R' U' R U R U' (11q, 11f, 11s)
DR BR
· U' D R' U M2 U' R U M2 D' (16q, 11f, 10s)
FR UR
· r U2 r' U M' U2 M U r U2 r' (15q, 13f, 11s)
FR UB
· R' U' R' U' R2 U R U R U2 (11q, 10f, 10s)
FR UL
· U R' U' R' U' R U R U R U2 (11q, 11f, 11s)
FR DR
· U R' U' R' U R U R U R' U2 (11q, 11f, 11s)
FR BR
· x’ R2 U M’ U’ R2 U M U’ x (12q, 10f, 8s)
BR UR
· U R U R U R' U' R' U' R' (10q, 10f, 10s)
BR UB
· U2 R U R U R2 U' R' U' R' (12q, 10f, 10s)
BR UL
· U' R U R U R U' R' U' R' (10q, 10f, 10s)
BR DR
· U R U R U' R' U' R' U' R (10q, 10f, 10s)
BR FR
· x’ U M’ U’ R2 U M U’ R2 x (12q, 10f, 8s)

Arvid Skarrie


----------



## joey (Apr 13, 2010)

Joël said:


> 2 2 cycles of edges..
> 
> (R2 U' R' U')(R2 U' R' U')(R2 U R U)(R2 U R U)



R2 U R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2


----------



## Sakarie (Apr 13, 2010)

joey said:


> Joël said:
> 
> 
> > 2 2 cycles of edges..
> ...


 
z U2 R' U M2 U2 M2 U R U2 z'


----------



## Joël (Apr 14, 2010)

joey said:


> Joël said:
> 
> 
> > 2 2 cycles of edges..
> ...



Yeah.. I knew that one, but occasionally I find algs that are new (to me, at least) and have something interesting to them (funny structure, commutator, repetitive sequences), and then I just want to share them with the world (or anyone that cares..). In this case I thought it was funny because there's a repetition, and the 2nd half is a mirrored (in the S layer) version of the 1st half.


----------



## riffz (Apr 25, 2010)

Sakarie said:


> UR UB
> · M2 u’ M’ u2 M’ u’ M2 (16q, 11f, 7s)



Very cool alg! The only thing I don't like about it is how you have to change your grip to execute.


----------



## Sakarie (Apr 25, 2010)

riffz said:


> Sakarie said:
> 
> 
> > UR UB
> ...



You have to? I don't? When do you do it?


----------



## riffz (Apr 26, 2010)

Sakarie said:


> riffz said:
> 
> 
> > Sakarie said:
> ...



Sorry. I should have said its a weird grip to start. I meant it wouldn't transition nicely from executing most previous algs. (Unless you execute it differently than me?)

EDIT: I guess it doesn't matter as much for BLD... I was considering it for speedsolving as well.


----------



## riffz (Jun 29, 2010)

I've been talking to Joey and Ville and asking what they use for certain cases. Here are a few I hadn't seen before:

ULB -> DRB -> DLF (from Ville) This comm has some nice cancellations in either direction:

y R' U R [R U' R', D2] R' U' R

Joey showed me that (R' U R U')*3 can also be useful for insertions, for example: 

ULB -> DRB -> DLF (same cycle as the one above):

[L2, (R' U R U')*3]

ULB -> RUB -> FRD:

y [(R' U R U')*3, F2]


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 1, 2010)

riffz said:


> I've been talking to Joey and Ville and asking what they use for certain cases. Here are a few I hadn't seen before:
> 
> ULB -> DRB -> DLF (from Ville) This comm has some nice cancellations in either direction:
> 
> ...



I think the following is pretty good for ULB -> DRB -> DLF. I tend to be biased towards fewer moves in most cases, which isn't always faster. But in this case I think the optimal length alg is still pretty darn fast:

ULB -> DRB -> DLF : L2 U' r2 U r2 U L2 U' r2 U' r2 U
which is made up as [L2, U' r2 U r2 U]

Chris


----------



## Sakarie (Jul 1, 2010)

It's hard for me to see how 26 moves could be faster than the usual 12. 

But since there are only 3 or 4 different possible version of that position, it wouldn't be wrong to learn a really fast algorithm.

Do Ville and Joey use those, or was it just curiosa?

Chris: Don't you use UBR as (main?)-buffer? If so, do you mirror B/F or R/L?


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 2, 2010)

Sakarie said:


> Chris: Don't you use UBR as (main?)-buffer? If so, do you mirror B/F or R/L?



I use UBL as my main corner buffer, unless UBL is solved. If UBL is solved at the scramble I use UBR and I reflect all algs R/L.

Chris


----------



## riffz (Jul 5, 2010)

Sakarie said:


> It's hard for me to see how 26 moves could be faster than the usual 12.
> 
> But since there are only 3 or 4 different possible version of that position, it wouldn't be wrong to learn a really fast algorithm.
> 
> ...



Ville uses the one he showed me. Joey did use the (R' U R U')*3 one but I think he's going to use Ville's now after he showed us in IRC.

Very interesting that you reflect the algs if ULB is solved, Chris. Personally I think that would slow me down as I am slowly compiling a list of speed optimized corner comms/algs.


----------



## Sakarie (Jul 11, 2010)

riffz said:


> Sakarie said:
> 
> 
> > It's hard for me to see how 26 moves could be faster than the usual 12.
> ...



That's so great! I'm trying to do the same thing with edges, but it's very hard. You're planning on publishing it when done?


----------



## riffz (Jul 12, 2010)

Cyclic shift I found:

R' [U', R' F' R2 F R] R --> R' U' R' F' R2 F R U R' F' R2 F R2

I prefer it to the optimal cyclic shift algs, especially for this angle.



Sakarie said:


> riffz said:
> 
> 
> > Sakarie said:
> ...



Definitely. I might use it as an excuse to make my own website again and document my cube algs among other things. Although corners is easier IMO since most of the speed optimal ones are still comms, as opposed to a lot of the edge algs.


----------



## Stefan (Aug 22, 2010)

Flipping six edges: (R U R' U')3 (r U r' U')3


----------



## Sakarie (Sep 3, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Flipping six edges: (R U R' U')3 (r U r' U')3



And also it's mirror (R' F R F')3 (r' F r F')3


----------



## f @ h m Y (Sep 4, 2010)

Hi,
Does anyone knows the fastest algs for flip UR-UR? I've search with cube explorer but somehow it goes really slow. Thx


----------



## iRiLLL (Sep 4, 2010)

f @ h m Y said:


> Hi,
> Does anyone knows the fastest algs for flip *UR-UR?* I've search with cube explorer but somehow it goes really slow. Thx



UR-UR???


----------



## f @ h m Y (Sep 4, 2010)

Sorry typo, I mean UF-UR


----------



## Escher (Sep 4, 2010)

f @ h m Y said:


> Sorry typo, I mean UF-UR



R' U2 R2 U R' U' R' U2 r U R U' r'

It can be sub 1ed...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 4, 2010)

Escher said:


> f @ h m Y said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry typo, I mean UF-UR
> ...



I would do it y' (M' U M U M' U M' U)*2. (Ville posted it earlier - not sure if it was this thread or a different one.)


----------



## amostay2004 (Sep 4, 2010)

Escher said:


> f @ h m Y said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry typo, I mean UF-UR
> ...



Mm that's nice. I can use this and Ville's for different angles :tu


----------



## TMOY (Sep 5, 2010)

For orienting two adjacent edges I use [U' M U2 M2 U', L]. Which works also for big cubes midges


----------



## ijnijn (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm looking for some nice 5-cycle algs for EP, i've got already these three:
(B2 R2’ U R2)*2 
(R2’ U R2 B2)*2 
(R2 B2 R2 U)*2 
Do you have any more stuff like this


----------



## aronpm (Sep 8, 2010)

( (M'U)*2 (M'U')*2) )*3 M2

Does anyone have a good <MU> alg to solve this?

EDIT: M' U' M' U M' U2 M U M U M U2 M' U2 M' is slightly better...


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 8, 2010)

Escher said:


> f @ h m Y said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry typo, I mean UF-UR
> ...



I like this alg , can someone give me a simular alg for UF and UB.


----------



## Escher (Sep 8, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > f @ h m Y said:
> ...



F R2 U R' U' R' U2' r U R U' r' R' U2' F' 
which is a conjugate of an F2L alg I like...

or

(U) R' U R2 U R' U' R' U2' r U R U' r' R' U R (U')

Just cancelling a setup at the start.


----------



## Toad (Sep 8, 2010)

Escher said:


> Zane_C said:
> 
> 
> > Escher said:
> ...



I prefer:

(y) R u (R U R' U') u' R2 U2 (R U' R' U' R)


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks, I think I will go for F R2 U R' U' R' U2' r U R U' r' R' U2' F'.


----------



## KJiptner (Sep 8, 2010)

aronpm said:


> ( (M'U)*2 (M'U')*2) )*3 M2
> 
> Does anyone have a good <MU> alg to solve this?
> 
> EDIT: M' U' M' U M' U2 M U M U M U2 M' U2 M' is slightly better...



why do you need MU? U R' U' Lw U' R U -M2- U' R' U Lw' U R U' is pretty fast and works on bigcubes (with r/l and m respectively)


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Sep 8, 2010)

KJiptner said:


> aronpm said:
> 
> 
> > ( (M'U)*2 (M'U')*2) )*3 M2
> ...



M' U2 M M' U' M' U' M' U' M' U2 M' U' M' U' M' U' M' M' U2 M'
->
M' U M' U' M' U' M' U2 M' U' M' U' M' U' M2 U2 M'


----------



## aronpm (Sep 8, 2010)

KJiptner said:


> aronpm said:
> 
> 
> > ( (M'U)*2 (M'U')*2) )*3 M2
> ...



Oh, I didn't even think about bigcubes  The second one I posted works on middle edges but definitely not wings. I'll learn yours for wings.


----------



## Rpotts (Sep 8, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > Zane_C said:
> ...



I prefer (M' U')x4 U' (M' U')x4

only requires 2 fingers, no regrips and M' is my favorite Mslice move.


----------



## ijnijn (Sep 14, 2010)

My 6 flippers for CO that I currently use:
(R U R' U' R U')*3
(R' U' R U R' U)*3
R U (R U')*3 R2 U R U (R U')*3 R2 U
R' U' (R' U)*3 R2 U' R' U' (R' U)*3 R2 U'
U R' U D R' U R2 U R' U D R' U R D2 R
U' R U' D' R U' R2 U' R U' D' R U' R' D2 R'
[(L U)*2 (L' U)*2]*3
Have you got some more of this stuff??


----------



## aronpm (Sep 26, 2010)

DFr->UFl->UBr: l' U2 r U2 l U2 l' U2 r' U2 l U2
DFr->BUl->UBr: U2 r U2 l U2 l' U2 r' U2 l U2 l'

The first is just a variation on the Per Special corner commutator, to solve (what I thought was) a terrible cycle case. The second is just a setup and cancellation to that.


----------



## Cubenovice (Sep 26, 2010)

I am currently trying BLD with Old Pochman and I am now looking for a nice "T-perm" that shoots to LU instead of the tradional UL so I can reduce the number of set up moves needed.

Algs I already found but do not like too much:
F R' F' R2 U' R' F' U' F R U R' found in this thread, goes better when i turn it into R B' R' B2 U' B' R' U' R B U B' but still...
x' R2 U' R' U x R' F' U' F R U R' U' found in Joels tutorial, the R' F' U' totally messes me up

Ae there better ones out there?


----------



## Stefan (Sep 26, 2010)

Nice algs, Aron, gotta learn those...



Cubenovice said:


> x' R2 U' R' U x R' F' U' F R U R' U' found in Joels tutorial, the R' F' U' totally messes me up


 
How are you doing the F'? I use my right thumb, works well. Also I do it as (x' R2 U' R' U *l'*) (F' U' F R U R' U')


----------



## Cubenovice (Sep 26, 2010)

For F' I use my left index finger. 
I find thumb moves very akward but perhaps I should just practice these for a while and see if I can get used to them.

Doing the x more as an l' does help too, thanks.

And thank you for your "old" method too. I find it a good method to get started on BLD


----------



## riffz (Sep 26, 2010)

Just keep practicing using right thumb for F'. I hated it when I started cubing but it feels very natural now.

I really like that alg. I hadn't seen it before.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 30, 2010)

Stefan said:


> Flipping six edges: (R U R' U')3 (r U r' U')3


 
More like that:

(R u R' u')3 (r U r' U')3
(R u' R' u)3 (r U' r' U)3 (this one's quite nice, flips the six edges diagonally halving the cube)

And of course more variations. The thing to notice is that the sexy move done six times of course restores the corners, and using double layer turns for one side restores edge permutation after three times but flips six edges. Thus combining different versions, you get different edge orientation results.


----------



## Cubenovice (Dec 21, 2010)

Old Pochmann corner alternative corner target to reduce set up moves: Shoot to DRF instead of RFD
My favorite from the Cube Explorer results:

F2 U' F2 D R2 D' R2 U R2 U' R2 
=
y' R2 U' R2 D y R2 D' R2 U R2 U' R2 as I execute it
=
y' R2 U' R2 u R2 D' R2 U R2 U' R2 

Google only found this alg mentioned in the 3x3x5 BLD thread, I think it deserves to be in this thread too.


----------



## riffz (Dec 21, 2010)

Cubenovice said:


> Old Pochmann corner alternative corner target to reduce set up moves: Shoot to DRF instead of RFD
> My favorite from the Cube Explorer results:
> 
> F2 U' F2 D R2 D' R2 U R2 U' R2
> ...


 
I still prefer R U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U' R2 (just a cancelled J perm)


----------



## TMOY (Jan 5, 2011)

A 6-corner twist: (U M F' M')^3.


----------



## cincyaviation (Jan 6, 2011)

TMOY said:


> A 6-corner twist: (U M F' M')^3.


 
Not much of a use if it isn't pure.


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 6, 2011)

cincyaviation said:


> Not much of a use if it isn't pure.


 
???


----------



## Kynit (Jan 6, 2011)

cincyaviation said:


> Not much of a use if it isn't pure.


 
So it's a good thing it's pure, then!


----------



## riffz (Jan 6, 2011)

cincyaviation said:


> Not much of a use if it isn't pure.



LOL Surely your joking?


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jan 6, 2011)

riffz said:


> LOL Surely your joking?


 
I'm not joking, and don't call me Shirley.


----------



## riffz (Jan 6, 2011)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> I'm not joking, and don't call me Shirley.


----------



## TMOY (Jan 6, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> ???


He's obviously trying to be smart, and failing at it.
Unfortunately my alg happens to be pure. Sorry.


----------



## blah (Jan 14, 2011)

Nothing new. Just cool executions for [U' : M2 , R] and its inverse [R , U' : M2]. Now,

A = U' Rw M' R' U (= U' M2 U). This can be done in two "clicks": (U' Rw) (M' R' U).
B = R U' Rw M' R' U R' (= R U' M2 U R'). This can also be done in two "clicks": (R U' Rw) (M' R' U R').

Notice that [U' : M2 , R] = A B and [R, U' : M2] = B A. Very fun to execute


----------



## blah (May 14, 2011)

The supercube-safe version of this is a 10-mover.

F' R U' M' U2 M U' R' F
Performed as (F' R U' M') (U2 Rw' R U' R' F). The M' can be done as Rw R' for a smoother flow.

(Inverse) F' R U M' U2 M U R' F
Not as smooth. Index-middle for last two moves helps.

(Different angle) U' R' F M F2 M' F R U
Performed as (U' Lw' U R) (Rw' U2 M') (U Lw U).

(Inverse) U' R' F' M F2 M' F' R U
Performed as (U' Lw' U' R) (Rw' U2 M') (U' Lw U).

Of course, the inverses can be completely avoided with a cube rotation  There are 12 BH cases for this.

Edit: Nice mirror: F R U M' U2 M U R' F'.


----------



## TMOY (Mar 30, 2012)

A 8-corner twist:
(L U' L U' L2 U' L U' L U' L2 R2 U') ^2


----------



## lucarubik (Mar 30, 2012)

a different Y pochmann algorithm twisting edges Rw2 U2 R' F R U2 Rw2 F L F' L'


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks, Lucarubik, that gives me a nicer 22LL alg for Y perm with flipped edges.


----------



## Joël (Jun 4, 2012)

Don't know if this has been posted before:

T-perm: (RUR'U') (R'F R2 U' R'U'RUR'F')
pseudo Y-perm: (R'F R2 U' R'U'RUR'F') (RUR'U')

I switched to this recently for old Pochmann corners.

Edit: Another fun way to shoot to BU:

z' (RUR' F L'UL) E (L'U'L F' R U'R') E z


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 14, 2012)

Two corners and two edges swap for 555

J perm: Rw' U' R U r U' R' U R2 U R' U' r U r' F' Rw U Rw' U' Rw' F Rw2 U' Rw' U'
T perm: Rw' U' R U r U' R' U R2 U R' U' r U r' U' Rw' F Rw2 U' Rw' U' Rw U Rw' F'

Just 2 simple ELL comms cancelled into a fat PLL


----------



## AbstractAlg (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks for J perm, great for fixing M2 midges parity.

note: T perm is J perm and vice versa.


----------



## Renslay (Aug 14, 2012)

Robert-Y said:


> Two corners and two edges swap for 555
> 
> T perm: Rw' U' R U r U' R' U R2 U R' U' r U r' F' Rw U Rw' U' Rw' F Rw2 U' Rw' U'
> J perm: Rw' U' R U r U' R' U R2 U R' U' r U r' U' Rw' F Rw2 U' Rw' U' Rw U Rw' F'
> ...



Can you create a Y perm version for me? (Or should I just setup it J perm.)


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 14, 2012)

Yeah just set it up to J perm  (But that's essentially what the standard Y perm is. Y, J, T are related to other)

F Rw U' Rw' U' Rw U Rw' F' Rw' U' R U r U' R' U R2 U R' U' r U r' U' Rw' F Rw F'


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 8, 2013)

Normal M2 parity involves swapping UB DF and UBL UBR. I believe that most people do F2 y' T perm y F2.
However, has anybody thought of using *U Lw R U2 Rw' U' Rw U2 Lw' U R' U2*?
Seems much much faster to me


----------



## kinch2002 (Feb 26, 2013)

Wow, noone has found any algs since I last posted a bld parity. Anyway, I had a random thought today about bld parity with edge flip of DF UB. I think maybe most people do something like (F U L') T Perm (L U' F'). Or even sillier (F2 y T Perm y' F2)(F2 flip UF and UB F2).
Enough blurb, here's the alg I think I would be switching to if I still did bld: *U F2 Lw' U' R U2 L' U R' U' Rw R Uw'*
I know it's pretty crazy, but I can do it fast. I'll make video to show how to execute these random parities soon


----------



## qqwref (Feb 26, 2013)

Is that a common parity situation?

Ages ago I used to have a nice T-perm + edge flip for classic pochmann... I think this was it.
(U R U' R') (F' U F) (l U' R U (R'l'))


----------



## A Leman (Feb 26, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> Wow, noone has found any algs since I last posted a bld parity. Anyway, I had a random thought today about bld parity with edge flip of DF UB. I think maybe most people do something like (F U L') T Perm (L U' F'). Or even sillier (F2 y T Perm y' F2)(F2 flip UF and UB F2).
> Enough blurb, here's the alg I think I would be switching to if I still did bld: *U F2 Lw' U' R U2 L' U R' U' Rw R Uw'*
> I know it's pretty crazy, but I can do it fast. I'll make video to show how to execute these random parities soon



what do you think of U RW into a Jperm (UrUR’F’RUR’U’R’FR2U’R’U'MU')?
from my perspective it saves a rotation and uses a very drilled alg.


qqwref said:


> Is that a common parity situation?
> 
> Ages ago I used to have a nice T-perm + edge flip for classic pochmann... I think this was it.
> (U R U' R') (F' U F) (l U' R U (R'l'))



I use that backwards except I start with an x' instead of (lR)


----------



## kinch2002 (Feb 26, 2013)

qqwref said:


> Is that a common parity situation?
> 
> Ages ago I used to have a nice T-perm + edge flip for classic pochmann... I think this was it.
> (U R U' R') (F' U F) (l U' R U (R'l'))


Yes I thought there might be a T Perm edge flip alg out there somewhere, but that still requires F2 setup and a rotation/extra AUFs so I'm not yet sure which one is better



A Leman said:


> what do you think of U RW into a Jperm (UrUR’F’RUR’U’R’FR2U’R’U'MU')?
> from my perspective it saves a rotation and uses a very drilled alg.


My alg is just a U R' into a J perm (R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L'). Different J perm because it's the one I normally use. I didn't think of doing U Rw setup to avoid a slightly awkward rotation so thanks for that.


----------



## DrKorbin (Feb 26, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> Enough blurb, here's the alg I think I would be switching to if I still did bld: *U F2 Lw' U' R U2 L' U R' U' Rw R Uw'*



I would use y L2 (R Lw U' R' U Lw' F' U' F R U R' U') L2 y' (adapted alg from Aron's 22LL page).
I don't use it because my buffer is UF and because I solve parities with OP remembering swapped egdes in a wrong way.


----------



## Renslay (Mar 7, 2013)

Can someone create for me a shorter / more comfortable solution to this?
M2 U' M2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' M2 U
or in short: M2 U' M2 Y-perm M2 U


----------



## Kyle™ (Mar 8, 2013)

Renslay said:


> Can someone create for me a shorter / more comfortable solution to this?
> M2 U' M2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' M2 U
> or in short: M2 U' M2 Y-perm M2 U



D2 M' D2 M' - (R' U L' U2 R U' L)2 U'
For me it was a bit faster.


----------



## kinch2002 (Mar 8, 2013)

How about this one: M2 U2 D R U' R' U R U' D' R2 U R D R U' D' R2 U'

It's the best I have found so far using CE

Also not bad: M2 x D' R2 U R' U R U R' U' R' D' R U R' D R U2 R' D


----------



## Robert-Y (Mar 8, 2013)

r U r' U' r (J perm from the back) r' U r U' r' M2 is the simplest alg I could find and it's kinda fast...


----------



## Escher (Mar 8, 2013)

r' B2 r' sets up an N perm on B, kinda crappy but simple also.


----------



## Renslay (Mar 8, 2013)

Thank, guys! I will study them. Currently, kinch2002's solution seems me the best.


----------



## kinch2002 (Mar 8, 2013)

Here's one for the mirror of that: UBL UFR and UB DF
D R' U R U' R' U D R2 U' R' U R2 U' D' R Uw'


----------



## Renslay (Mar 9, 2013)

I must mirror it to the left side and also put an M2 before (or after):
M2 D' L U' L' U L U' D' L2 U L U' L2 U D L' D
But it is quite handy, too. Thanks!


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Mar 16, 2013)

Again, i am looking for an algorithm that switches 2 oblique center pieces on the 6x6. One on the U-face and the other one on the D-face, because i use U2 to solve big cubes blindfolded. Thanks already. Dennis


----------



## Ollie (Mar 16, 2013)

DennisStrehlau said:


> Again, i am looking for an algorithm that switches 2 oblique center pieces on the 6x6. One on the U-face and the other one on the D-face, because i use U2 to solve big cubes blindfolded. Thanks already. Dennis



U 2r2 U' [3l2] U 2r2 U' [3l2] to cycle UB, DF and DR obliques. 2r2 refers to an r2 with the outer r-slice while the 3l2 is the same with the _inner_ l-slice (excuse my noobish notation)


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Mar 17, 2013)

Ollie said:


> U 2r2 U' [3l2] U 2r2 U' [3l2] to cycle UB, DF and DR obliques. 2r2 refers to an r2 with the outer r-slice while the 3l2 is the same with the _inner_ l-slice (excuse my noobish notation)



Thanks Ollie, but i need an algorithm that switches only one center piece on the D-face and 2 on the U-face. I need an algorithm that does:

UF -> DB-> UB (for obliques of course)

Am i right? 

For example on the 5x5x5 (M follows L):

M' d2 M - U2 - M' d2 M

I hope i made myself clear?

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## Ollie (Mar 17, 2013)

DennisStrehlau said:


> Thanks Ollie, but i need an algorithm that switches only one center piece on the D-face and 2 on the U-face. I need an algorithm that does:
> 
> UF -> DB-> UB (for obliques of course)
> 
> ...



I do now  The best I can find at the moment is UF->DB->DR, but it's a tricky case:

[3l2] D' 2r2 D [3l2] D' 2r2 D


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Mar 17, 2013)

Ollie said:


> I do now  The best I can find at the moment is UF->DB->DR, but it's a tricky case:
> 
> [3l2] D' 2r2 D [3l2] D' 2r2 D



I am totally confused right now. I do solve 4x4s and 5x5s blindfolded but when i do the algs for centers, it seems as if they only swap 2 center pieces, wich is not possible. So why am i so confused right now?! xD
I dont get it anymore: What happens here? I mean, wich pieces change the position?:

M' d2 M - U2 M' d2 M

And is there a way to do exactly the same: UF -> DB , but for obliques?

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## Ollie (Mar 17, 2013)

DennisStrehlau said:


> I am totally confused right now. I do solve 4x4s and 5x5s blindfolded but when i do the algs for centers, it seems as if they only swap 2 center pieces, wich is not possible. So why am i so confused right now?! xD
> I dont get it anymore: What happens here? I mean, wich pieces change the position?:
> 
> M' d2 M - U2 M' d2 M
> ...



Haha, sorry, I forgot you wanted a U2 alg :/ Have you tried some of these?


----------



## A Leman (Mar 17, 2013)

DennisStrehlau said:


> I am totally confused right now. I do solve 4x4s and 5x5s blindfolded but when i do the algs for centers, it seems as if they only swap 2 center pieces, wich is not possible. So why am i so confused right now?! xD
> I dont get it anymore: What happens here? I mean, wich pieces change the position?:
> 
> M' d2 M - U2 M' d2 M
> ...




I don't use U2, but as I see it, you use a comm (that cycles 3 pieces) that has a U2 in it, but you do not do the last U2 (just like in M2/R2/r2) so it seems like you are only switching two obliques because a U2 move causes double parity(this is why you need an even amount of cycles or you retain parity). Does this make sense or should I try to explain again?

And Ollie gave you the algs. 

Good luck Dennis.


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Mar 17, 2013)

A Leman said:


> I don't use U2, but as I see it, you use a comm (that cycles 3 pieces) that has a U2 in it, but you do not do the last U2 (just like in M2/R2/r2) so it seems like you are only switching two obliques because a U2 move causes double parity(this is why you need an even amount of cycles or you retain parity). Does this make sense or should I try to explain again?
> 
> And Ollie gave you the algs.
> 
> Good luck Dennis.



Oh man, now the penny has dropped. Of course! :fp
What i was talking about was like only half of the "algorithm". 
Thanks man. I was getting crazy xD

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## Marcell (Apr 23, 2013)

Hey guys, does anyone have good algs for UBR-DBL-DFR and RBD-LBD-DFR?


----------



## Applecow (Apr 23, 2013)

i know its long, but quite fast. (first one) [R' U R; [R U' R', D2]]


----------



## A Leman (Apr 23, 2013)

Marcell said:


> Hey guys, does anyone have good algs for UBR-DBL-DFR and RBD-LBD-DFR?



I would use
[R' U R; [R U' R', D2]] (13Htm,Optimal=12 Htm)
y'x' U2 RU2R D' R'U2R D R2 U2 xy (11 Htm, Optimal=10 Htm)


----------



## sneze2r (Apr 23, 2013)

DFR is not my buffer, but anyway, for DFR-RBD-LDB i would use [F2 l'; R' U R, D2]
\\
You could also use 
L'r' U R2 U L' U' R2 U L U2 Lr


----------



## Renslay (Jun 22, 2013)

In Old-Pochmann for corners, there is the standard Y-perm for UBL-RFD:
R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R

Someone also mentioned a good algorithm for UBL-DFR:
R U R' F2 r F' r U r2 F2

Is there any good algorithm for UBL-FDR?


----------



## Username (Jun 22, 2013)

Renslay said:


> In Old-Pochmann for corners, there is the standard Y-perm for UBL-RFD:
> R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R
> 
> Someone also mentioned a good algorithm for UBL-DFR:
> ...



U' R F2 R' U R D R2 U' R2 D' F2 R'
R F2 D R2 U R2 D' R' U' R F2 R' U
U' R F2 R' U R U F2 U' F2 U' F2 R'
R Y-PERM R'
R' U' R F' R' U R U F U' F' U' F
x D' R U (l R) B U R' U' R' F' R2 U R

Cube Explorer FTW


----------



## dbf (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi,

I have been studying advanced M2.

And I need 4 good commutators.

FD - UL - RU
FD - RU - UL
FD - UR - LU
FD - LU - UR

if someone can help me...

Thanks


----------



## Ollie (Nov 14, 2013)

dbf said:


> FD - UL - RU
> FD - RU - UL
> FD - UR - LU
> FD - LU - UR



FD - UL - RU - y' [M'] U R2 U' [M] U R2 U' y
FD - RU - UL - y' U R2 U' [M'] U R2 U' [M] y
FD - UR - LU - y' [M] U' R2 U [M'] U' R2 U y
FD - LU - UR - y' U' R2 U [M] U' R2 U [M'] y


----------



## A Leman (Nov 14, 2013)

FD - UL - RU - D U'M'U R2 U'MU R2 D'
and Inverse
FD - UR - LU - D' UM'U' L2 UMU' L2 D
and Inverse

is also good if you want to avoid the rotations.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Aug 14, 2014)

I know Ollie has asked me a couple of times about awkward isolated cycles across 2 faces at the end of a solve. Was messing around earlier with other things in mind and ended up with these instead. Not every case yet and there may be better options, but it's a start. Organised by number of wrong x-centres on each face and given for F/U. 5x5 btw, but can easily be applied on other big cubes.

X-centres:
2)
adj-adj: [2L', U 2R U2 2R' U]
opp-adj: [U 2R U2 2R' U, 2L']
opp-opp: (couldn't find any tricks so far)

3)
2L' U (2R U2 2R' U) (2L U2 2L' U) 2R U' 2L U' 2R' U'

4)
2L' U (2R U2 2R' U) (2L U2 2L' U) (2R U2 2R' U) 2L U2
= [2L' U: {(2R U2 2R' U) (2L U2 2L' U)}2]



Spoiler



All found by building on 8-move comms using insertions, so no other piece types are affected, and the other ways of looking at them such as the [5,1] comm were found afterwards. I actually found the 4 case by inserting an 8-move comm into the 3 case and cancelling 8 moves o_o



Edit: +-centres:
2)
adj-adj: U 2R U' 3R U 2-3r' U' 2R U 3R U' 2-3r'
opp-adj: 2-3r U 3R' U' 2R' U 2-3r U' 3R' U 2R' U'
opp-opp: [3R, [U: 2R 4R]]

3)
U' 2-4r U 3R' U' 2L 2R' U 2-3r U' 3R' U 2R'

4)
U' 2-4r U 3R' U' 2L 2R' U 2-4r U' 3R' U 2L 2R'

Edit 2: just for fun, probably bad (swaps all centres on U/F)
2L' U 3R (2R U2 2R' U) (2L * U2 2L' U) (2R U2 2R') 2R' U 2L U2
*[[U: 2R 2L'], 3R']
= 2L' U 2-3r U2 2R' U 2L U 2R 2L' U' 3R' U 2L 2R' U' 3R U2 2L' U 2R U2 2-3r' U 2L U2


----------



## A Leman (Sep 18, 2014)

I am planning to post some parity sets that I know in here. They take a while to type. I'll start with

Fixed edges UF-UB for all corner cases from the URB buffer:

URB-UFR	F-perm
URB-FRU	[U’RUR’:L-perm]
URB-RUF	[R’U2R2U:T-perm]
URB-ULF	Nb-perm
URB-LFU	[R’U':T-perm]
URB-FUL	[L’U:T-perm]
URB-UBL	[U:T-perm]
URB-BLU UR’U (J-perm) U2RU’R’U2R (this is basically a cancellation of the Nb-perm)
URB-LUB	r'Ur' U2 lU'l' U2 rLU' x
URB-DBR	[U2R2U':T-perm]
URB-BRD	R'U'RUR' (L-perm) RU'R'UR -there is a cancellation depending on the L-perm that you use and is a setup to URB-FRU
URB-RDB [R': F-PERM}
URB-DRF [y'U'R2U':T-perm]
URB-RFD [R'DR: F-perm] -there is a cancellation
URB-FDR [U2RU':T-perm]
URB-DFL [L2U:T-perm]
URB-FLD [yRD'R':T-perm] - This is a tricky cancellation I execute it as y R (UD') R'U'R'FR2U'R'U'RUR'F'RDR'
URB-LDF [L'R'U':T-perm]
URB-DLB [y'UL2U: T-perm]
URB-LBD [L2R'U': T-perm]
URB-BLD [R'U:T-perm]

To help with notation, the parity cases are written as [setup moves:common algorithmn].


----------



## Robert-Y (Jan 31, 2015)

New(?) parity algorithm for M2/OP users:

UBL for corner buffer: U' r U' r' U M2 U' r U r' U
UBR for corner buffer: U l' U l U' M2 U l' U' l U'


----------



## Meneghetti (Jun 23, 2015)

So, I memo edges first and solve corners first, leaving UBL (my buffer) and UBR switched when there's parity. Recently I started using PLLs to solve special parity cases, where the last 3 edge targets make an independent 2-cycle and none of them is my buffer (which is DF). For example, when the last 3 targets are UR-UL-UR and there's parity, now I see it's simply an F-perm.
I'm starting to learn some ZBLL algs to solve other cases, such as:

BR-BD-BR + UBL-UBR using ZBLL on the back:
*x' y R U' L' U R' U' L y' R' U' R U' R' U2 R x*
that's just Niklas + Anti-Sune

BR-BL-BR + UBL-UBR using ZBLL on the back:
*x' R' U' R2 L U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' R' U R x*
adapted from here

And in this other case, where BR and BL are switched again, but the edge orientations change, it could even be solved like this (if you are lazy like me):

BR-LB-BR + UBL-UBR using OLL (T shape) and PLL (J-perm) on the back:
*x' y [R U R' U' R' F R F'] U [R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'] U2 y' x*

So... a few questions:
Is this something obvious for you guys?
Do elite BLDers actually use this kind of approach in those cases?
Is there a faster way to deal with this that I'm missing out?
Does anyone want to generate some algs for this? 

Edit: I should have posted this in the Random Blindfold Cubing Discussion topic... sorry about that.


----------



## hedgehoghead (Feb 23, 2016)

This is aimed at beginners learning TURBO. A list of basic corner/edge algs for TURBO BLD. The algorithms are aimed at learners who learn algs visually. Rather than looking at daunting lists, I've tried to present the info as concisely as possible. You can print them out as index cards to carry around as you learn.

www.facebook.com/turbobld


----------



## FastCubeMaster (May 23, 2017)

Bump

Maybe more people can post their up-to-date algs here? I've seen a lot of good lists from people but maybe they could be shared and compared here?

There might have been a more recent thread for this topic I dunno :/


----------



## FakeMMAP (Jun 17, 2018)

FastCubeMaster said:


> Bump
> 
> Maybe more people can post their up-to-date algs here? I've seen a lot of good lists from people but maybe they could be shared and compared here?
> 
> There might have been a more recent thread for this topic I dunno :/



Imma bump this

better algs than Ollie's (post #223, in the same page)
also rotationless

FD - UL - RU - [Rw U Rw' , S']
FD - RU - UL - [S' , Rw U Rw']
FD - UR - LU - [R' F' R , S]
FD - LU - UR - [S , R' F' R]

just because I could, and couldn't come up with anything else atm


----------



## satokajiro (Aug 23, 2019)

any up to date algs and tips for turbo edges please?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 14, 2021)

FastCubeMaster said:


> Bump
> 
> Maybe more people can post their up-to-date algs here? I've seen a lot of good lists from people but maybe they could be shared and compared here?
> 
> There might have been a more recent thread for this topic I dunno :/



No one refers to this thread nowadays for algorithms, all the good algorithms are maintained on Roman's site.
https://bestsiteever.ru/tables/



satokajiro said:


> any up to date algs and tips for turbo edges please?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No one uses TurBo nowadays. UF 3-style is way way better, and not that hard to learn!


----------



## eyeoh (Nov 1, 2021)

New thread --> https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/unified-bld-algorithms-database.85631/


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 29, 2022)

@pjk , Can we close and unpin this thread as it is shifted to more relevant / recent discussion and algsheet links?


----------

